

Postsingular by Rudy Rucker - Free Sci-Fi Book about Nanobots - ehsanul
http://www.rudyrucker.com/postsingular/postsingular.htm

======
jacquesm
If you can find it, 'the hacker and the ants' is also pretty good.

